# New TT Mk3 comes 2013.



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

The New TT Mk3 will debut september 2012 autosalon Paris.
It will not get any bigger but it will be more filigree and positioned above the R4.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

filigree or filagree noun (filigrees or only in sense 2 filagrees) 1 delicate work in gold or silver wire, twisted into convoluted forms and soldered together, used in jewellery, etc. 2 any delicate ornamentation • a pastry filigree. adj made of, or as if with, filigree.
ETYMOLOGY: 17c: from French filigrane, from Latin filum thread + granum grain. :?


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Positioned above the R4 is interesting considering the R4 is supposed to share some development with a new Porsche model.


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

Source?


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Is the R4 not ment to be mid engined? making it more of a focused sports car, surely then it would be positioned above the TT, I think the mk3 TT will have to be something totally different away from the design of mk1 and mk2 something more along the lines of the R8


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

andyTT180 said:


> Is the R4 not ment to be mid engined? making it more of a focused sports car, surely then it would be positioned above the TT, I think the mk3 TT will have to be something totally different away from the design of mk1 and mk2 something more along the lines of the R8


The R4 will a small 2 seat sportscar with rear wheel drive and ± 1150 Kg.
Engines will only be small 4 cylinder engines like 1.4 TFSI up to 180 ps and Diesel up to 170 ps.
Main rival will be the Mazda MX5 Roadster, with the R4 starting at a price of around € 22.100,-


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

igotone said:


> filigree or filagree noun (filigrees or only in sense 2 filagrees) 1 delicate work in gold or silver wire, twisted into convoluted forms and soldered together, used in jewellery, etc. 2 any delicate ornamentation • a pastry filigree. adj made of, or as if with, filigree.
> ETYMOLOGY: 17c: from French filigrane, from Latin filum thread + granum grain. :?


More delicate if you will. :wink:


----------



## bryan m (Jan 15, 2010)

Can I start the first hand wringing thread about whether to continue with my order or wait for the new model :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I think I'd definately buy the R4 I love its styling and if its going to be fairly low in price i'd definately be interested


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Do you know when the facelift mk3 will be launched what the best colour would be. :?:


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

vagman said:


> Do you know when the facelift mk3 will be launched what the best colour would be. :?:


I heard It was 2014 which is a bit off a way off, we probably wont even see a prototype till 2012


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

So we've got 4 more years of speculative guesswork threads?
Aaaarrrgggghhhhh!!!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I guess that explains the R4 issue then. With the TTRS there isn't much room before you get to R8 country. I never thought about going down the chain.

I like the look of the R4, but RWD? No thanks, I like my quattro.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## 111laz111 (Feb 12, 2007)

drjam said:


> So we've got 4 more years of speculative guesswork threads?
> Aaaarrrgggghhhhh!!!


And then the TT3 facelift


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

isn't this way off topic for this forum ??


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

drjam said:


> So we've got 4 more years of speculative guesswork threads?
> Aaaarrrgggghhhhh!!!


Do you think it will look like the RCZ? Will I like it? What colours will it be in? I'm ordering a new TTRS - should I wait for the new shape? How much will I get for my TT? I want my iPhone to work with it. Will it come with a dock?


----------



## Ra) (May 19, 2009)

wait till you're sixty
then buy :lol:


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> drjam said:
> 
> 
> > So we've got 4 more years of speculative guesswork threads?
> ...


No it won't
Yes you will
Pink and Lemon
No you should't
£500 (if you are lucky)
It still won't
Err..still no


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> drjam said:
> 
> 
> > So we've got 4 more years of speculative guesswork threads?
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

How does / will it comapre with the Cayman S and BMW's?? :lol:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Every segment is under scrutiny from Audi. Because the TT has moved upmarket and become quite costly to buy, a smaller sports car called the R4 is under development for a 2013 launch. It will pit its powers against the popular Mazda MX-5 and feature engines such as the 1.4 TSI with 132kW (177 bhp/ 180 PS). The speculated entry price of €22,100 (US$27,500) should bring in the desired sales, especially if it is well equipped with standard goodies. Detroit's e-tron, a confirmed electric R4, comes later with two electric motors making 150kW (201 bhp / 204 PS) and 2650Nm of torque. The 0 - 100km/h sprint comes in under 6 seconds.

Finally the all-new TT appears on the scene in 2014.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I guess that now we know about the face lift we need something else to talk aboiut. FFS

Nobody will buy a TT till 2015 now, but then scared of a face lift will hold out until 2018, however in the meantime the mk4 is announced and so the hold on until 2021 when they hear rumours of another face lift to the newly released mk4 and decide to see what the residuals are like consequently holding out for the now rumoured mk5 which could be facelifted prior to the release of the mk6 in 2030. Scared of being left with an outdated car they then decide fuckit! and hold out for the updated facelift garage house remix face lifted version of the mk8 but then realise due to arthritis they not can't get in or out of the bloody thing and shift towards a diesel polo instead, scared of a face lift they decide to hold out for the 2050 mk24 and think the new hybrid may be a better option to hold out for, however they feel they must change their 1994 mk3 golf as it is now getting to the age where the maintenance is more than the payments of a new car, but then curiously a new mondeo is announced and that catches their eye, but the reality that they're shit dawns within 20 minutes and they headback to a vag model. Sadly in that 20 minutes a mk 15 golf has been rumoured and that truly throws a spanner in the works as they were now considering a hyundai as they offer a 70 year warranty which would see them out...

This is why my friends father has only ever owned one car a 1964 minor, he saved and saved and then scared of being immediately outdated he ended up paying off his mortgage early. He still now at the age of 65 drives the minor, the only difference is that in the 80's we thought it was shit, but now we all regale this story and wish we'd done the same and that we were lucky enough to own such a nice car in the first place, apparently in my case it always was and always will be shit to own a Vauxhall Astra.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Will there be a facelifted facelift before then ?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

any indication on prices and if drls will be standard  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

sTTranger said:


> any indication on prices and if drls will be standard  :lol: :lol: :lol:


DRLS will be standard , for sure.


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

denTTed said:


> apparently in my case it always was and always will be shit to own a Vauxhall Astra.


I owned a vauxhall astra...once ..and you were right it was brown...and smelly! [smiley=freak.gif] I did see the errors of my ways though [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Thats good news, I'll probably still have my Mk1. Perhaps the Mk1 wil be a classic by then & prices will rise & I still won't want to part with her.  
Hoggy.


----------



## gw76 (Apr 1, 2005)

Mmmm. Those mirrors are like meerkats


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

vagman said:


> Do you know when the facelift mk3 will be launched what the best colour would be. :?:


By then they would have increased their colour swatches to: black in 3 shades, grey in 4 shades, white and an ad hoc red and blue of some description...Just like the last 100 years :roll:


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

R5T said:


>


Christ. I hope not!


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

pars_andy said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Looks like it needs a good iron to me...


----------



## ronxdude (Jul 26, 2010)

Read somewhere Audi say TT is like their 911, they won't really change the design much. Thats bad news for me, if it stays this way I won't be spending money to get the same shape again, if the changes are minor..

Excited about the R4 though!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Thats good news, I'll probably still have my Mk1. Perhaps the Mk1 wil be a classic by then & prices will rise & I still won't want to part with her.
> Hoggy.


Or you'll get £200 scrappage :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Thats good news, I'll probably still have my Mk1. Perhaps the Mk1 wil be a classic by then & prices will rise & I still won't want to part with her.
> ...


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]  I may have difficulty getting in & out of her by then, but hopefully still an unmolested, immaculate Mk 1 TT.. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------

